# Belvita Breakfast Biscuits



## melassaz (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone know whether these biscuits are a good option for diabetics as they are advertised as slow release carbs?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2014)

I was very sceptical about these claims when I first saw the adverts, but for me they do actually seem to live up to them.  I wouldn't choose them as a breakfast, but I do have them occasionally when I have been out for a run and want some relatively slow carbs as a post-run top-up and they seem to do the trick 

The best thing to do is to test before and after eating to see how they affect you personally


----------



## melassaz (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply, I will try and see what happens


----------



## Silmarillion (Sep 7, 2014)

I quite like them for a quick breakfast on the run once in a while....the hazelnut ones are nice


----------

